# Vous abusez de sa patience.



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Vous abusez de sa patience.* ?= Lei abusa della sua pazienza.

*Il a abusé de son autorité.* ?= Ha abusato della propria autorità.

*Vous vous abusez.* ?= Lei si sbaglia.


----------



## Hermocrates

BenVitale said:


> *Vous abusez de sa patience.* ?= Lei abusa della sua pazienza.
> 
> *Il a abusé de son autorité.* ?= Ha abusato della propria autorità.
> 
> *Vous vous abusez.* ?= Lei si sbaglia .



Mais on dit plutôt "Si sbaglia" (à la forme de politesse), sans le pronom personnel.


----------



## itka

Longtemps on m'a reprise, en corrigeant : "on ne dit pas _si sbaglia_, mais _sbaglia_ !"
Puis sur le forum, j'ai vu qu'on emploie souvent ce verbe à la forme pronominale.
Quelqu'un sait-il ce qu'il en est exactement ?


----------



## urizon9

Ciao,Itka! Esiste un bel thread sbagliare/sbagliarsi nel forum Italiano-Inglese(con esempi).Ma se ho capito bene è rigorosamente vietato parlare inglese qui.Se non vado errato "sbagliare" è un verbo transitivo e "sbagliarsi " un verbo intransitivo pronominale.


----------



## alenaro

Itka, en resumant, tu peux utiliser les deux. La difference est très subtile. 
Dans ce cas j'utiliserais _Lei si sbaglia_ --> Vous vous trompé.


----------



## Hermocrates

Da quello che so io l'uso in italiano di sbagliare (1) vs sbagliarsi (2) è quello che segue:

1) Io sbaglio qualcosa. (es: Ho sbagliato strada.)  [Necessita di complemento di oggetto diretto]

2) Io mi sbaglio.  [Nessun complemento di oggetto diretto]


----------



## alenaro

Sì, ma se la poni su questo piano devi però spiegare come sia possibile _Sbagliare se stessi!_ --> _Sbagliarsi. _Io per questo ho evitato, non so spiegarlo.


----------



## Hermocrates

alenaro said:


> Sì, ma se la poni su questo piano devi però spiegare come sia possibile _Sbagliare se stessi!_ --> _Sbagliarsi. _Io per questo ho evitato, non so spiegarlo.



Perché è un verbo riflessivo. Come lavarsi (=lavare sé stessi).


----------



## alenaro

E' così a livello di regola, ma a livello letterale fa un po' ridere e non lo si può spiegare in modo convincente ad uno straniero (secondo me). 

_Lavare se stessi._ <-- Tutto OK e come vedi il verbo _rimane_ _transitivo_.

_Sbagliare se stessi._ <-- Sta in piedi poco e non mi pare proprio che il verbo qui sia _transitivo._

Credo mi manchino le basi di Linguistica per spiegarmi e spiegarlo in modo corretto, ma mi pare chiaro che ci dev'essere una spiegazione diversa da quella esclusiva del verbo riflessivo. Cosa ne pensi?


----------



## brian

Io ho sempre pensato che fossero corrette tutte e due le forme quando fungono da verbi intransitivi e che solo la forma senza il pronome fosse corretta quando funge da verbo transitivo:

_Scusa, mi sono sbagliato / ho sbagliato.
_Ma: _Mi sono sbagliato strada  Ho sbagliato strada._ 

Ed è così anche per altri verbi tipo _dimenticare/dimenticarsi, ricordare/ricordarsi_...


----------



## alenaro

Brian, ciò che dici è corretto e va bene per capire come usare questi verbi. 
La discussione si era spostata su aspetti più analitici che in fondo non sono utili al fine di utilizzare correttamente il verbo in questione. Era solo una questione di definizioni, ma nei tuoi esempi hai capito perfettamente come usare il verbo.


----------



## federicoft

Sono d'accordo con Brian.
_Sbagliare _e _sbagliarsi_ sono sinonimi nel significato (intransitivo) di "ingannarsi nel giudizio".

A-_Sono sicuro che ancora devono arrivare_
B-_Sbaglia/si sbaglia, sono arrivati ieri._

A-_Ho fatto tutto giusto?_
B-_No, qui hai sbagliato/ti sei sbagliato.
_
Si può usare unicamente _sbagliare_ negli altri significati (transitivi) del verbo: scambiare una cosa per un'altra, scegliere male, compiere un'azione che produce un risultato diverso da quello previsto o da quello giusto: _sbagliare strada, sbagliare professione, sbagliare numero, sbagliare un calcolo, sbagliare pronostico _etc.


----------



## itka

Grazie a voi tutti per le spiegazioni cosi' interessante e per gli esempi utilissimi !


----------

